# Audi Concert....



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Has anyone had luck with an adapter that plugs an ipod into the Satelite port on a 2005 single DIN Audi radio? My wife's 2005 Audi TT has the Bose system with a changer and the single CD. She wants to retain the changer, and never plans on adding XM. I wonder it adding to the Sat port would be the easiet/cheapest way?
Sean


----------

